# Rome Rentals Affordable?



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

In looking at immobiliare dot it and casa dot it seems as if central Rome apartment rents are affordable which is certainly not my recollection of the last time I reviewed this. For example there is this 799+80 furnished unit:

Affitto Appartamento Roma. Bilocale in via Alberto da.... Buono stato, ottavo piano, balcone, riscaldamento autonomo

Long experience with my own naivete tells me I'm probably missing something, but what? Does this seem reasonable to you?

Including an icon of what is apparently a dancing green pig because I can: :flock:

Paul


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

No idea, but I like the dancing pig!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Affordable is a personal thing. Most Italians aren't going to find almost €900 a month affordable. The other thing is the contract type. I don't think you'll be able to get residence there. The landlord likely won't want you to get residence either. 

You likely can find a nicer place in one of the smaller towns around Rome for half the price.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> Affordable is a personal thing. Most Italians aren't going to find almost €900 a month affordable. The other thing is the contract type. I don't think you'll be able to get residence there. The landlord likely won't want you to get residence either.
> 
> You likely can find a nicer place in one of the smaller towns around Rome for half the price.


Agree that affordable is personal; to me €900 is on the margins of affordable. The point is that it seems much less than a couple of years ago. As to living in the surrounding area, I would rather stick with central Rome.

Thanks for the note on the contract type. This is exactly the type of advice I was seeking because to me a "Contratto di locazione transitorio" which I take to mean "transient lease" seemed appropriate for an expat. What is it about this type of lease which would exclude me? What lease types are appropriate for an expat?

Thanks again for the cogent advice.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

That contract is aimed at people needing a second home. Students studying away. Workers who work in Rome while their families are elsewhere. That sort of thing. 

I think and hopefully somebody will correct me is you'll need to register for residence. That contract isn't supposed to be used for residence. Now they may be letting people register these days but I'd make sure first.


----------



## PauloPievese (Nov 2, 2012)

NickZ said:


> That contract is aimed at people needing a second home. Students studying away. Workers who work in Rome while their families are elsewhere. That sort of thing.
> 
> I think and hopefully somebody will correct me is you'll need to register for residence. That contract isn't supposed to be used for residence. Now they may be letting people register these days but I'd make sure first.


That clarifies things. Thanks again.


----------

